# Instalar Xorg en portatil Aspire V15[Solucionado]

## CRC-_-

Hola a tod@s después de mi fracaso de instalar Gentoo en un portatil viejo e vuelto otra vez para instalarlo en uno nuevo, pero con el problema del maldito servidor X que no consigo instalarlo. Cuando hago emerge xorg-server me arroja un monto de líneas y al final aparece un mensaje:

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes, paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose experimental or unstable packages. 

Y de hay no pasa no se como lo puedo solucionar, ¿Pueden echarme una mano? Saludos y gracias por leerme.

P.D: Si necesitan más datos solo pídanlos.Last edited by CRC-_- on Thu Sep 24, 2015 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *CRC-_- wrote:*   

> Cuando hago emerge xorg-server me arroja un monto de líneas y al final aparece un mensaje

 Esto no es muy normal en una instalación reciente. Quizá estés aceptando paquetes en pruebas (testing) o hayas abusado de la variable USE.

Pega la salida de 

```
emerge --info
```

 para verlo mejor.

----------

## CRC-_-

Te pongo la salida del comando emerge --info, el archivo /etc/portage/make.conf y no se si tendra que ver pero lo he instalado con el live-dvd de gentoo. Gracias por la ayuda

```

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.1-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-5200U_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8101956 total,   7963836 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 23 Sep 2015 10:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/

ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo

ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

DEVICE_DRIVERS="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARD="intel"

```

----------

## quilosaq

No veo nada raro lo que has posteado.

Aquí tienes información sobre cómo utilizar --autounmask-write:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unmasking_a_package

----------

## CRC-_-

He tipeado los comandos emerge --ask --autounmask-write xorg-server y emerge --ask xorg-server y ya no me aparece ese mensaje si no este otro. En el archivo make.conf e añadido a la variable USE= dri glamor  sna udev pero me sigue apareciendo el mismo mensaje. ¿Qué es lo que hago mal? Saludos y gracias por tu paciencia.

```

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

.... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.2.7 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-xvmc-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-mesa-0.0.10 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.3  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.3  USE="zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.19.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.3.5  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.6  USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext sse2 -ssse3" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0  USE="libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59  USE="libkms -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon vmware (-exynos) (-freedreno) (-omap) (-tegra)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.5.1  USE="bzip2 ipv6 truetype -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev xa -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon vmware (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonsi" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.9-r1  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.14 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.3-r1  USE="minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.2  USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick (-libinput) -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -epson -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -i128 (-i740) -modesetting -neomagic -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -virtualbox (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3  USE="-debug -viaregtool" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.9.2  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.5  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.11  USE="glamor" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.8  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.7  USE="-dga" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0  USE="glamor udev" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.7 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.6  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917  USE="dri sna udev -debug -uxa -xvmc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.6.3  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.8-r1 

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] 

 * IMPORTANT: 11 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *CRC-_- wrote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 

Debes solucionar esto lo primero.

Hay varias herramientas. En la página que puse antes tienes, en breve, como usar dispatch-conf: eliges la opción U para usar los archivos de configuración que se hayan actualizado.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unmasking_a_package#Using_--autounmask-write

Aquí tienes una explicación mas extensa de dispatch-conf:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dispatch-conf

----------

## CRC-_-

Ya esta solucionado con un simple dispatch-conf con la opción U sea resuelto el problema. Las X parecen que funcionan ahora voy a instalar el administrador de ventanas i3. Saludos gracias quilosaq por tu ayuda.

----------

